

Ask HN: Anyone know of any Industrial Design Jobs? - cme

I started a company around a little web app while I was working, I have since lost that job due to cut backs. To keep my start up growing I need to get another job and was wondering if anyone out there knew of any ID jobs? I have a 4 year BFA from RIT and have some experience with in the soft goods industry.<p>I scan coroflot all the time, but if anyone has some connections I'd appreciate it. Emails in the profile
======
cme
and thank you in advance to anyone who responds!

